# PETITION PLEASE SIGN



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

we need as many people as possible to sign this petition to help change the funding issues in wales


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can i please ask you all to sign this petition

it really is a case on patient power and together we could change things for the better


----------

